# Aqueon Evolve 8 nano planted tank



## lmt6600 (Mar 4, 2012)

My first attempt with nano planted tank. 
I just set this up few days ago, got it at petco for 89.99 minus i had 10 off coupon. 
I was not satisfied with the led lighting so i added 10w LED floodlight that i had sitting in the garage. I hope it wont promote rapid algea growth but we will see. I might try C02 later on, im just waiting for the plants to grow some roots to the ground.


----------



## temple2101 (Jun 6, 2012)

Good start! How's the noise level on the pump? I had that tank for all of 2 hours but returned it because the pump was SO loud. Read many others have had the same issue.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice start


----------



## lmt6600 (Mar 4, 2012)

temple2101 said:


> Good start! How's the noise level on the pump? I had that tank for all of 2 hours but returned it because the pump was SO loud. Read many others have had the same issue.


Thanks. Yes, the pump is loud, first thing i noticed but the tank is by the bar, if it was in my bedroom i think it would be an issue, maybe i can upgrade it to a different pump

I think the tank itself is made well tho


----------



## HunterX (May 19, 2012)

My pump was a little load because it was vibrating against the back edge of the tank. I moved away from the edge and it was much quieter.


----------



## DoubleT (Apr 18, 2012)

Looks good, what substrate is that?


----------



## golfer_d (Oct 3, 2012)

Yea, if you move the pump around or wrap it in foam it makes it more quiet. Mine has a bit of a hum but nothing too crazy.


----------



## lmt6600 (Mar 4, 2012)

DoubleT said:


> Looks good, what substrate is that?


Its flourite and black sand mix


----------



## Clint (Oct 7, 2010)

i called aqueon about the pump noise and they sent me a replacement, it is just as loud.. :confused1:

i can hear that pump over my aquacler 70 when I'm standing by the tank with the ac70 (across the room). I had a emergency tank breakdown last night, unplugged the ac70 but was confused because I thought I still heard it running, turns out it was the evolve. lol (noticed the stand for my 37 gallon was leaning off to the side.. so now my new stand is the floor until i can buy or make a new one.)


----------



## lmt6600 (Mar 4, 2012)

thats a nice tank, I like it alot.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## lmt6600 (Mar 4, 2012)

*Update of my evolve 8*

I did some changes... here is the update. It needs some scrubbing, i think i need to cut down the light time.
Few shrimps, couple of assassins and 4 neon tetras


----------



## lmt6600 (Mar 4, 2012)

*more pics*

Pics are taken using digital SLR, The pics above this was taken using point and shoot.


----------



## rnaodm (Jun 9, 2012)

Nice tank! I wanted an evolve, but I find with alot of the all in ones, the lighting fixtures are pretty much always subpar and the filter is usually incredibly week


----------



## lmt6600 (Mar 4, 2012)

Been a while since I update my Evolve 8,
Here are some new pics. Not sure what those plants, all I know are the anubias nana, baby tears and the moss balls.
SOrry alittle over crowded with the neons, I got carried away when my LFS had them for 1 buck each
YOu might see few amanos.

Add:: hmm how the heck do i atache pics, i forgot how

heres the link: http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/f...-8-my-only-planted-tank&p=6611607#post6611607


----------

